# ThornConnWndClass error in Outlook 97



## VinCenT_VeGa (Oct 7, 2004)

hi, anybodie know what this error message means??

ThorConnWndClass: MAPISP32.exe - Application Error

Outlook freezes and nothing happens. there´s nothing in Microsoft web site about this error. 

Need help!! Yes... Again!!!!


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

Check out this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/archive/index.php/t-114168.html

Although it's not 100% clear about it, it sounds like the problem has to do with corrupt mail on the server. If you can access the server directly (i.e. webmail) clearing the messages off of the server.


----------

